# Lost radio code! Help!



## sihackett29 (Sep 11, 2016)

Hi

I've just bought a 55 plate Audi TT and when I turn on the radio it says 'SAFE'. I presume it's locked and I need the keycode - however, the code isn't included with the documentation. Is there anyway to easily obtain the code? Thanks in advance for your help!


----------



## rawlins (Nov 17, 2016)

Welcome,

Is it the OEM Audi Head Unit? If so speak with your local dealer, should be free of charge but they may want to charge you a little. Other options are to buy the code from a company online, usually around £10-£20.

You'll need to remove the head unit to get the serial number on it.

Rob


----------



## sihackett29 (Sep 11, 2016)

Thanks for replying! It is indeed the OEM. Which online companies provide codes in case I have no luck with the dealer?


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

sihackett29 said:


> Thanks for replying! It is indeed the OEM. Which online companies provide codes in case I have no luck with the dealer?


Hi, Here's one example from Ebay. Plenty of choice.
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Unlock-Audi-B ... SwEK9W~mST
Hoggy.


----------



## parksider (Sep 8, 2016)

Hoggy said:


> sihackett29 said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks for replying! It is indeed the OEM. Which online companies provide codes in case I have no luck with the dealer?
> ...


I used this yesterday and made an offer of £4 to which they agreed and supplied the code.


----------



## GARAGE HERMIT (Mar 7, 2015)

audi main dealer's are obliged to code your std radio FOC, + you'll get a free health check, your coil's changed, if they have'nt already been done + a free valet + a free nice cup of coffee, i did,


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

GARAGE HERMIT said:


> audi main dealer's are obliged to code your std radio FOC,


Hi, May be, but many won't  
Hoggy.


----------



## sihackett29 (Sep 11, 2016)

Surely all the free stuff is for new cars only!?


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

sihackett29 said:


> Surely all the free stuff is for new cars only!?


Hi, It does state in the owners manual, Audi will supply FOC but many will charge £25 unless you create a big fuss & demand it's FOC. Easier to give Ebay £5 & DIY as many times as you wish.
Hoggy.


----------



## t'mill (Jul 31, 2012)

Easier just to pay £4 to that eBay seller. Cost you more in fuel driving to Audi onły to have an argument over how it should be FOC.

Cardiff Audi wanted £40 to supply the code


----------



## GARAGE HERMIT (Mar 7, 2015)

sihackett29 said:


> Surely all the free stuff is for new cars only!?


are you reading this thread,
i've just stated what i recieved from the audi dealership,
i'd never been there before, they did'nt have to call the police, because there was no argument, it was all very civilised,


----------



## GARAGE HERMIT (Mar 7, 2015)

t'mill said:


> Easier just to pay £4 to that eBay seller. Cost you more in fuel driving to Audi onły to have an argument over how it should be FOC.
> 
> Cardiff Audi wanted £40 to supply the code


report them to audi UK,


----------



## Moonwatcher (Apr 1, 2015)

GARAGE HERMIT said:


> t'mill said:
> 
> 
> > Easier just to pay £4 to that eBay seller. Cost you more in fuel driving to Audi onły to have an argument over how it should be FOC.
> ...


I'm surprised you didn't suggest using the forum search feature :roll:


----------



## GARAGE HERMIT (Mar 7, 2015)

Moonwatcher said:


> GARAGE HERMIT said:
> 
> 
> > t'mill said:
> ...


if you look for it, there is a post about it,


----------



## Moonwatcher (Apr 1, 2015)

I'm surprised you didn't suggest using the forum search feature :roll:[/quote]

if you look for it, there is a post about it,[/quote]

So why didn't you YOU suggest searching for it using the search feature instead :roll:


----------



## GARAGE HERMIT (Mar 7, 2015)

Moonwatcher said:


> I'm surprised you didn't suggest using the forum search feature :roll:


if you look for it, there is a post about it,[/quote]

So why didn't you YOU suggest searching for it using the search feature instead :roll:[/quote]

yawn,, [smiley=baby.gif]


----------



## Moonwatcher (Apr 1, 2015)

GARAGE HERMIT said:


> Moonwatcher said:
> 
> 
> > I'm surprised you didn't suggest using the forum search feature :roll:
> ...


So why didn't you YOU suggest searching for it using the search feature instead :roll:[/quote]

yawn,, [smiley=baby.gif][/quote]

Yes, I get bored with your tedious comments too!


----------



## AMoore (Mar 29, 2017)

I've found this website to be good for finding out radio codes, free of charge also. I ran into this problem on my old S3 after some **** broke into it and tried to steal the radio but failed miserably.
anyway website here: http://www.freeradiounlocking.com/brands/audi-radio-code


----------

